# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  نتائج الشامل للدورة الشتوية.. غدا

## معاذ ملحم

نتائج الشامل للدورة الشتوية.. غدا



السلط - بترا - يعلن رئيس جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية الدكتور عمر الريماوي غدا الاربعاء نتائج امتحان الشهادة الجامعية المتوسطة الشامل للدورة الشتوية لعام 2009 خلال مؤتمر صحفي يعقده في مركز الجامعة في مدينة السلط.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نشالله خير يا رب اطلع ناجح

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

امييييييييييييييين يا رب العالميييييييييييييييييين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> امييييييييييييييين يا رب العالميييييييييييييييييين




عراسي والله ابو حميد نشاء الله يكون كل واحد ناجح

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يا عبدالله نجحت وحصلت على معدل عالي

----------


## بياض الثلج

ايووووووووووووووووووووووووووه الموضوع خلص زمان يا أبو ملحم :Copy Of Az3ar:

----------

